# How much heartgurad?



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

It is time for their heartguard, should I give Ike a whole one? It says up to 25 lbs, but he is only 3 lbs. Anyone use it and give it to their Chi's?


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I give both of mine a whole one, but they are both 8lbs+


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I give mine a whole one since she was 2.5 lbs and now she's 3.4 lbs. But I give it to her about every 45 days. Mine is the heartguard plus.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Star's Mama said:


> I give mine a whole one since she was 2.5 lbs and now she's 3.4 lbs. But I give it to her about every 45 days. Mine is the heartguard plus.


Yes that is what I have, thanks, I will wait 45 days for her to have another.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you too Holly!


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

OH Mercy! I would never in a million years give a 3lb dog a pill for up to 25lb. I used to quarter those for my 5 lb poodles. 

pam in TX


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I use the plus as well. I used to use triflexis, but prefer heart guard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Heartgard chews are not designed to be broken in half, quarters, etc. The active ingredient (Ivermectin) is not dispersed evenly through out the chew. You can try Sentinel or Interceptor which comes in a 2 to 10 lb. dosage. Also, giving heartworm meds every 45 days is as sufficient as every 30 days. 

A good read:

Billion Dollar Heartworm Scam


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Great article! I am dosing my dogs from June to November. I have always asked my vet how many positive tests they see, and I am always given a "oh I don't know the number" answer. I suspect NONE!! At least for inside dogs.


----------

